

Flappy Bird: What I Did for the Pandora Version - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=3973

======
AdrianRossouw
is there someone i can give money to yet to reserve a pyra?

~~~
ekianjo
No, not yet :) Preorders should be available later this year, i guess.

